# 29r mountain bikes



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi all as part of my new (back to my pre kids, career, mortgage, marriage) fitness lifestyle adding cycling to work and trails to my regime.

Looming at £500 ish through the cycle to work scheme and want a specialized again. 

Looking at the Hardrock sport disk but undecided on a 26" wheel 2012 27 speed or a 29" wheel 2013 24 speed. 29" wheels seem mad, but I like the spun of the benefits.

Any one have any experience?. If no good I might go another £50 and get the entry level rockhopper 26" wheel as I'm replacing a 2000 Rockhopper comp .

Any views appreciated .

Thx


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

I got a specialized rockhopper expert on the cycle 2 work scheme in April this year. I was told at the time that specialized were pulling out of the scheme. They didn't say why but I just managed to get my bike because I had ordered it before the cut off point.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

I just get a voucher to get what ever bike I like .

How you finding yours?.


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

29" has its benifits for XC riding, bigger wheels = easier & faster, so its just canal paths & easy off road, yea why not go for it, you can always fit a narrow section tyre on like a 622-40 & turn it in to a hybrid, after all, thats what 29" is 622 is 700c & the 2nd number,often 54 is the width.

But if your riding techinical stuff a lot, id stick with 26" or if you really want to be ahead of the game, 650b. I'm just building a 650b (27.5") at the moment to try out how it feels between 26" - 29"


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Decided to stick with the 26" and am hopefully going to get a Specialized Rockhopper Comp now 2012 version, only a few left now, hopefully my voucher will arrive in time .


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

would 29" wheels have a bigger frame to suit?, Iam 6ft4.5 and have long legs, I always feel the bike iam riding is two small for me.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> would 29" wheels have a bigger frame to suit?, Iam 6ft4.5 and have long legs, I always feel the bike iam riding is two small for me.


I did a fair bit of research and spoke to a bunch of guys and they really do suit taller people according to what I uncovered.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Got my voucher , looking at a 2013 rockhopper 29er and 2012 rockhopper comp tonight both 600 , new rock hopper apparently has hardrock frame though


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

nice


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Right just walked out with a 2013 rockhopper in black and red 29er in a 17.5" normally a 19" but it fit, odd with the huge wheels but it'll grow on me


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

yeah i bet it looks stange. I see a town bike the other day with 29ers on and it looked awesome but odd at the same time.

congrads. Get some photos up.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Will do just eating my take out , suddenly worried I've rushed into this 17.5" we tho will have a sit on it next to my 19 in the garage


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

new 2013










Size of wheel compared to a junior iggy pop.










Old 2000










Size ok?, now I'm home I'm worried I got carried away and just got the 17" as it was in display


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Yep just had a ride and it's a bit cramped, have to sweet talk the shop into swapping it for a 19" , less speed more haste.


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Seems to sit against your frame the same as your old bike. Looks fine to me


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

It's about 3" shorter in the top tube, can't explain it but it looks right but feels wrong, you can see above photo a guy minitorque's done me.

Hopefully I can swap it out, don't see why not. Buggared otherwise.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rizo (Jul 14, 2012)

you older one has a longer stem by the looks of things, have you tried sliding the saddle back on the rails slightly?


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Yeah, thing is deep down I should've waited for the 19", the 17.5 seemed ok, but I feel cramped on it, I'm 6.1 and according to the sizing guide I need the 19", the 17.5 is for max 5.10.

I could get a longer stem and muck with the saddle but to be honest it's just a bit small. The big wide bars and wheels made it feel huge but the geometrys all wrong.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

How much "clearance" do you have when stood over the Toptube?

All have longer TT & shorter stems compared to 26", they need it for tyre > pedal clearance


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Not much in either bike tbh


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Jace said:


> How much "clearance" do you have when stood over the Toptube?
> 
> All have longer TT & shorter stems compared to 26", they need it for tyre > pedal clearance


Ps, that makes sense why I feel cramped, then17.5 has the same tt as my old 19", with the shorter stem I feel cramped, the shop are happy to swap me a 19" so happy days, there's about an extra inch on the 19" which should balance it out.

Just have to wait now.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Decided to take my old bike apart this afternoon, managed to fix the shifter and manufacture a bespoke fix for the saggy fork.

Also change the fork oil (temporarily with 5wt castrol edge in lieu of fork 5wt oil) after noting it was 13 year old oil.

Preload adjuster in the fork was threaded, plastic and no way to repair so had it had no preload at all, made up a fix out of a bit of plumbing in the garage and now I have a nicely damped sweet shifting old hack to play with again. Albeit with no adjustment any more.

Get my 19" rockhopper next week , going to ride to work on this till then .

Not bad for what I discovered is actually a 1999 bike.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Got my 19" rockhopper today, had a blast round the park and woods and it feels great, different to my 26er adds I still need to adjust the saddle position. Not liking he super wide bars, hacksaw will be out on those I think. 

Bought a set of continental double fighter hybrid/trail tyres for my old bike and did manage the same course faster, though it slid a bit off road on the new tyres (which are for commuting) I guess after 13 years me and the old girl know how to handle a track. But I'm expecting great things of my 29er which will be mostly for off road now I have my old bike sorted .


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi

How's it going with the bike?

I went looking today and after looking at a few brands across three independents today I'm leaning towards a Specialized Hardrock Sport Disc or one Model up, the Rockhopper (like yours) both on 29s!

The guy in the shop offered me a 10% discount so either £540 or £450 depending on which I go for. 

Any thoughts appreciated.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Buck said:


> Hi
> 
> How's it going with the bike?
> 
> ...


Go rockhopper it's a great bike and your getting a better frame, still A1 alloy like the Hardrock but it's a better set up with a tapered headset for a more rigid front end and a better base if you want to upgrade. Hardrocks a great bike too though.

I really love my new 29er, it's defiantly not a fad, my 99 rockhopper comp is still 100% and set up for road and I still use it 50:50 and the 29er despite running lower tech is far more accomplished than the 26er and looks great especially if your a big chunky bloke like me .......

It towers above normal bikes


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Cheers mate. Helpful advice.


----------

